# [SOLVED] Thermaltake Tide Water



## sangovese (Jun 24, 2005)

Hello,

I have a Thermaltake Tide Water installed on my sons gaming computer and the pump that circulates the liquid coolant has stopped working. I contacted Thermaltake and they were of no help, except to suggest I buy a newer version.
It seems such a waste to scrap the whole thing due to a tiny pump not working. Does anybody know where I might be able to find a replacement pump for this unit? There are no numbers or brands on the pump unit to signify where it came from.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thank you 
robert 
ray:


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: Thermaltake Tide Water*

Most replacement pumps that you find for sale are for full H20 setups and push ~500 L per hr. The pump for the Tidewater is relatively low pressure and moves only 72 LPH. It might be hard to find a replacement with such low pressure.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Thermaltake Tide Water*

did you water down the fluid before filling it


----------



## Hiibitdac (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Thermaltake Tide Water*

I have a Tidewater too and I thought that the pump went out but it ended up the fan. Check that out and if that isn't it then let some air get into the pump cause it might be clogged. Don't let it run more then a couple second without water in the pump.


----------

